# Favorite way for tasty fresh veggies?



## Kayelle (May 2, 2014)

This is mine.......Grilled Marinated Veggies.

I could eat them every day, and they are wonderful cold with your lunch.

You'll need a large sturdy grilling basket. You can find them at any home goods store like Target, etc. They are wonderful, so get one.

In a large zip lock bag mix up equal parts of olive oil and white balsamic vinegar. The dark balsamic will work, but it colors the veggies.
Add seasonings of your choice, and be generous. 
I like:
salt
garlic powder
smoked paprika
mixed Italian seasonings
You can use anything you like.

Mix the contents in the bag and add your cut up veggies. 
I like:
thick sliced zuccini
white onion wedges, broken apart
chunks of bell pepper (tri colored are great)
portabella mushrooms cut in wedges (any mushrooms are good)
asparagus stalks cut in half (in season right now)

Add all the veggies to the bag and seal. Shake them up good and marinate for at least two hours.

Preheat your grilling basket on the grill, then dump the whole bag into the basket. You need to toss everything occasionally, and I use a loose sheet of foil over them between tossing. Cook till everything is crisp tender with some hints of char.

Maybe everyone knows how to do this, but then again, maybe not.

What's your secret for delectable flavorful fresh vegetables?


----------



## Bookbrat (May 2, 2014)

Yum...that sounds good. Reminds me that I need to find a new (3rd) grill basket. I have a basket and a sort of fry pan thing and don't like either. I like to halve small zucchinis lengthwise, brush with olive oil sprinkle with some sort of seasoning and grill them.

These are non-recipes...toss in what sounds good.

When the garden is coming on strong, we like to saute onion,and lots of garlic. Add whatever's fresh, cut to bite size....broccoli, peppers, summer squash, eggplant and/or green beans, and enough diced tomatoes to make a bit of sauce. Fresh basil at the end if I have it.

I make this a lot when corn and zucchini are on. A fast and easy side for grilled meat or chicken...

* Exported from MasterCook *

                             Mexican Zucchini

Recipe By     : Lynn L
Serving Size  : 0     Preparation Time :10:00
Categories    : Vegies

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
                        chopped onions
                        minced garlic
                        sliced zucchini
                        chopped green chiles
                        canned tomatoes -- drained -OR- fresh tomatoes and salsa
                        corn
                        shredded cheddar cheese

   This is a "to taste" recipe - the proportions aren't important.  Cook vegies until the zucchini is crisp-tender. Top with cheese and heat until cheese melts.

                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Now I'm really looking forward to fresh vegies. So far I have chives.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2014)

For a marinade I like:
1/2c red wine vinegar
1/3c EVOO
1Tbs Thai red chili paste
1/2Tbs sugar
1 lemon juice and zest
3 chopped cloves garlic
Marinate 3-4 hours


----------



## Cheryl J (May 2, 2014)

I thread my veggies on a shishkabob skewer and grill them.  If it's something long like asparagus or zucchini, I just lay them right on the grill, halving the zucchini lengthwise first. 

As far as marinades, I do pretty much the same as mentioned - a mix of oil and some kind of vinegar or lemon juice together with some garlic, and whatever herbs and spices sound good at the time. Or a bottled teriyaki, I love that. I can see where a grill basket would come in handy, 
but I keep forgetting about buying one and just use the skewers. This pic has meat, but it works for me just using veggies since that's the topic.  I've also skewered cauliflower, broccoli, just about any veggie. 

Whatever method, I agree that it must have those little charred bits.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2014)

This week Vidalia Onions are on sale for $.39 a pound and the broccoli florettes are also on sale. It seems like my supermarket is putting their produce section on sale. So I know where a lot of my food money will be going on my next shopping trip. I love yellow squash. I like to take a couple of them, slice them into thick slices and sauté with salt and pepper in butter.


----------



## Kayelle (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas....keep them coming!
Thought I'd post a picture of tonight's dinner here too.

Marinated grilled veggies and German Brats..


----------



## Cheryl J (May 2, 2014)

Looks fantastic, Kayelle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 2, 2014)

I'm still experimenting with roasting fresh veg!


----------



## Addie (May 3, 2014)

I like mine steamed with salted water using sea salt and plenty of butter. I have recently found that if I put enough of the pepper in the water also, it imparts the flavor without the grains. The grains raise holy hell with my internal system. And I do so love pepper. I don't like my veggies all gussied up. I want a carrot to taste like a carrot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2014)

Great thread!

Like PF, I'm still experimenting with oven roasting fresh vegetables.  I need to try the marinade using some acid and a source of heat/spice!

I have been trying to work more vegetables into my breakfast routine and this might be a nice way to add a little variety.  I look for things I can make ahead and quickly reheat or add to a simple jumbot/omelet.  I'm trying to cut down on the B-A-C-O-N !


----------



## Addie (May 3, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Like PF, I'm still experimenting with oven roasting fresh vegetables.  I need to try the marinade using some acid and a source of heat/spice!
> 
> I have been trying to work more vegetables into my breakfast routine and this might be a nice way to add a little variety.  I look for things I can make ahead and quickly reheat or add to a simple jumbot/omelet.  I'm trying to cut down on the B-A-C-O-N !



Steam some veggies and keep them in a covered bowl. Then when you make that omelet, toss in a handful. You will feel a lot fuller than if you had that b-a-c-o-n.


----------



## CraigC (May 3, 2014)

I wouldn't know which way to be an absolute favorite. 

Grilled can be seasoned in many ways to use straight up, for salsa or sauce, to put in fajitas etc. They can be blanched for many uses. I'm having a brain overload trying to come up with a single favorite!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2014)

Addie said:


> Steam some veggies and keep them in a covered bowl. Then when you make that omelet, toss in a handful. You will feel a lot fuller than if you had that b-a-c-o-n.



Addie,

That is pretty much what I've been doing.  I use one of these contraptions, it works great!






I lightly steam a pound of vegetables every couple of days and use them in various concoctions.  I've been trying to work in a cup of the "powerhouse vegetables" every morning, my current favorite is steamed kale with onions, garlic and a mushroom or two tossed in.  I used to think fresh vegetables were expensive, nowadays after a brisk walk along the meat counter they seem like a real bargain!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 3, 2014)

Given the amount of veggies I eat, I can't say I have a favorite. However, I do like fresh green beans steamed and then tossed with some EVOO and turmeric or curry powder. I also think I prefer raw veggies or just blanched, so am not that adventuresome when it comes to marinating before cooking. I dress my veggies when I'm ready to eat them.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Given the amount of veggies I eat, I can't say I have a favorite. However, I do like fresh green beans steamed and then tossed with some EVOO and turmeric or curry powder. I also think I prefer raw veggies or just blanched, so am not that adventuresome when it comes to marinating before cooking. I dress my veggies when I'm ready to eat them.


 
Rather than just toss, I saute in EVOO with some herbs de provence and most times slivered almonds. And I shock them (green beans or broccoli) after steaming so they maintain their color.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 3, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Rather than just toss, I saute in EVOO with some herbs de provence and most times slivered almonds. And I shock them (green beans or broccoli) after steaming so they maintain their color.


I forgot to mention the shocking. I also shock fresh peas (shelled) and asparagus for the same reason.


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2014)

What do you guys mean by shocking the vegis?

When I want my vegis to maintain their bright colour, I parblanch and then plunge them into ice water, before I cook them.


----------



## CraigC (May 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> What do you guys mean by shocking the vegis?
> 
> When I want my vegis to maintain their bright colour, I parblanch and then plunge them into ice water, before I cook them.



The ice water plunge is the "shocK".


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2014)

CraigC said:


> The ice water plunge is the "shocK".


That's what I figured, but if vegis are shocked after steaming, aren't they cold?


----------



## CraigC (May 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> That's what I figured, but if vegis are shocked after steaming, aren't they cold?



Absolutely. If I make a cold pasta salad, I like to do the vegis like this. Also, I use this method to prep green vegis before freezing. I make a green bean dish where I use blanched and shocked beans, stewed tomatoes and sweet onions.


----------



## CarolPa (May 3, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Like PF, I'm still experimenting with oven roasting fresh vegetables.  I need to try the marinade using some acid and a source of heat/spice!
> 
> I have been trying to work more vegetables into my breakfast routine and this might be a nice way to add a little variety.  I look for things I can make ahead and quickly reheat or add to a simple jumbot/omelet.  I'm trying to cut down on the B-A-C-O-N !



I love veggies mixed in with my eggs.  I buy a lot of frozen veggies, and when the bag gets empty and there are all the little broken pieces down at the bottom, I have a freezer bag in the freezer with all the little pieces of broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, brussels sprouts, and asparagus.  When I am scrambling my eggs, I just scoop in some of these little pieces.  A delicious breakfast and nothing going to waste.


----------



## CarolPa (May 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> What do you guys mean by shocking the vegis?



Take your clothes off and do a little dance.  That would shock me!!  LOL


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> That's what I figured, but if vegis are shocked after steaming, aren't they cold?


 
Absolutely. That is why I then saute them in oil with my flavoring of choice, to warm them back up and if I choose, caramelize them a little.


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Absolutely. That is why I then saute them in oil with my flavoring of choice, to warm them back up and if I choose, caramelize them a little.


Okay, got it. You are par steaming the vegis. I thought you were cooking them by steaming. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Addie (May 3, 2014)

I steam them, then toss them onto my plate to eat. If the ice water wants a taste, it can get its own. I don't like waiting. And besides, I still want them hot enough for the butter to melt.


----------



## Zhizara (May 3, 2014)

I'm having the first bowl of the latest oyster stew.  Heavenly.  

I only heated the oysters until they were just starting to ruffle.  That way, I can reheat subsequent bowls in the microwave without overcooking them.

I'll put them in the fridge overnight to let the flavors grow.

It's early yet, so I'll still have to make something for dinner.  I've got plenty of choices, so I'll pick something later when I get hungry again.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 3, 2014)

When shopping on the way home from the stables and found some UK-grown asparagus. First of the season. Thin baby spears just begging to be steamed simply and served with melted butter. I had a sorting out in the chest freezer yesterday and found a lonely 4 bird roast - chicken, goose, duck and turkey - left unused since Christmas. Needed eating so I thawed it and having it for dinner tonight with roast potatoes and "garden" peas and the asparagus for my first course (hate the use of the word "starters"). Serendipity indeed. Fruit for dessert. 

The 4 birds will last me for most of the coming week!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 3, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Like PF, I'm still experimenting with oven roasting fresh vegetables.  I need to try the marinade using some acid and a source of heat/spice!
> 
> I have been trying to work more vegetables into my breakfast routine and this might be a nice way to add a little variety.  I look for things I can make ahead and quickly reheat or add to a simple jumbot/omelet.  I'm trying to cut down on the B-A-C-O-N !



For me, I love the flavor of the veggie as well.  For fresh rutabaga, I dice, boil 'til tender, then mash with butter and a touch of brown sugar and a hint of pepper.

Green beans get steamed until they are nearly soft through.  But they should have a bit of crunch, and be served with butter.  Though I sometimes like them with a good Hollindaise sauce.

Asparagus gets steamed, and served with butter, Hollindaise, or cheese sauce.

Corn is microwaved in the husk until piping hot, but still crisp.

Spuds - too many great ways to make them to have a favorite.

Cabbage - juicy, even wet cole slaw, very cold, or in New England Boiled Dinner.

Carrots, steamed in large chunks cut from the whole, peeled carrot.  Dressed with a touch of honey butter.

Beets - boiled with a bit of vinager and sugar.  Beet jucie is thickened to a sauce with cornstarch slurry.  Or, grate the raw beet into a good slaw.

Celery - too many to count

Onion - I put in everything but my pancakes, almost.  It's my most used savory flavor.

celery root - in broth-based soups.

If I were to make an exhaustive list, I would no long be Chief Longwind.  I'd be the never-ending breeze.

Each veggie has a "best" way to prepare it.  But I love almost all veggies.  And I use just about every cooking/prep method you could think of to prepare them.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (May 3, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For me, I love the flavor of the veggie as well.  For fresh rutabaga, I dice, boil 'til tender, then mash with butter and a touch of brown sugar and a hint of pepper.
> 
> Green beans get steamed until they are nearly soft through.  But they should have a bit of crunch, and be served with butter.  Though I sometimes like them with a good Hollindaise sauce.
> 
> ...



I love them like this. My mother used to make these for me all the time. In the summer she would can them like this. 

Easy As 1-2-3 Harvard Beets Recipe - Food.com - 372772


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2014)

I am waiting for the local asparagus and peas to appear at the farmers market.  When I was a kid my Grandmother used to cook them with as little water as possible then add whole milk, a knob of butter and S&P.  She also used this method on green beans.

Another simple vegetable dish is a combination of carrots, celery and onions steamed together.  Dress them with butter, a drizzle of honey or a little soy sauce.  I always have these three vegetables on hand and I make this as a quick musgoe, to clean out the crisper.  Save the steaming liquid for the soup bucket in the freezer!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2014)

Addie said:


> I love them like this. My mother used to make these for me all the time. In the summer she would can them like this.
> 
> Easy As 1-2-3 Harvard Beets Recipe - Food.com - 372772



We stained more than one tablecloth with those Harvard beets! 

I like to drain a can of beets and put them into leftover sweet pickle juice for a couple of days.  They are great hot or cold!  These days I use a sugar free B&B pickle from Mt. Olive, works fine.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2014)

I keep a can of sliced beets in the fridge and when I want a snack, I open it, drain it and then put HV Ranch Dressing on them. 

Another favorite of the family's is creamed carrots with just a touch of nutmeg in the white sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2014)

I've posted a couple recipes (one was buried in another thread; I just posted it separately) and just posted another one that I make a lot. I prefer grilled or roasted vegetables to steamed; steamed veg always taste watery and washed out to me. Dry heat evaporates extra moisture, concentrating the flavor of the veggies, and also adds yummy browned and charred bits  Finishing with a nice splash of lemon juice, white or dark balsamic vinegar or a vinaigrette makes them extra delicious.

So here are a few recipes I like:


Israeli Couscous with Grilled Vegetables and Vinaigrette
Grilled Stuffed Zucchini Boats
Grilled Lemon Chicken Kebabs


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Like PF, I'm still experimenting with oven roasting fresh vegetables.  I need to try the marinade using some acid and a source of heat/spice!
> 
> I have been trying to work more vegetables into my breakfast routine and this might be a nice way to add a little variety.  I look for things I can make ahead and quickly reheat or add to a simple jumbot/omelet.  I'm trying to cut down on the B-A-C-O-N !



You can saute peppers and onions, etc., ahead of time to make a Denver omelet and use naturally low-fat smoked ham instead of bacon


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I've posted a couple recipes (one was buried in another thread; I just posted it separately) and just posted another one that I make a lot. I prefer grilled or roasted vegetables to steamed; steamed veg always taste watery and washed out to me. Dry heat evaporates extra moisture, concentrating the flavor of the veggies, and also adds yummy browned and charred bits  Finishing with a nice splash of lemon juice, white or dark balsamic vinegar or a vinaigrette makes them extra delicious.
> 
> So here are a few recipes I like:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those recipes.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Thanks for sharing those recipes.



You're welcome. Enjoy


----------



## Kayelle (May 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I've posted a couple recipes (one was buried in another thread; I just posted it separately) and just posted another one that I make a lot. *I prefer grilled or roasted vegetables to steamed; steamed veg always taste watery and washed out to me. Dry heat evaporates extra moisture, concentrating the flavor of the veggies, and also adds yummy browned and charred bits*  Finishing with a nice splash of lemon juice, white or dark balsamic vinegar or a vinaigrette makes them extra delicious.
> 
> So here are a few recipes I like:
> 
> ...



I soo agree with you there GG!! Steamed veggies hold no appeal for me at all. For example, when I started roasting fresh asparagus in olive oil and various spices, it opened up a whole new world.
The three recipes you posted here look right up my alley. I think I may use Red Quinoa in place of the Couscous, since I have it on hand.

All are copied and pasted. Thanks!


----------



## phinz (May 5, 2014)

I like oven roasted veggies. Picked up two huge bunches of asparagus this weekend at the local farmers market. Oven at 425*. Put the asparagus on a sheet pan, one layer deep. Drizzle with olive oil. Kosher salt and pepper as liberally as desired and put the whole shebang in the oven for 10 minutes. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese after it comes out of the oven. Delicious. Even better cut into thirds after cooking and then chilled. We ate both bunches yesterday within 8 hours.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2014)

phinz said:


> I like oven roasted veggies. Picked up two huge bunches of asparagus this weekend at the local farmers market. Oven at 425*. Put the asparagus on a sheet pan, one layer deep. Drizzle with olive oil. Kosher salt and pepper as liberally as desired and put the whole shebang in the oven for 10 minutes. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese after it comes out of the oven. Delicious. Even better cut into thirds after cooking and then chilled. We ate both bunches yesterday within 8 hours.



Yup, this is without a doubt the best way with asparagus! Those cold leftovers are wonderful on top of a dinner green salad the next day *if* they don't all disappear before then.

I also did some pickled asparagus a while back.


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2014)

I've had the whole new world opened, but sometimes I simply steam my veggies. I love the taste of steamed asparagus with nothing on it, not even a pinch of salt or melted butter. Green beans I need a little something, but not asparagus.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I've had the whole new world opened, but sometimes I simply steam my veggies. I love the taste of steamed asparagus with nothing on it, not even a pinch of salt or melted butter. *Green beans I need a little something*, but not asparagus.



For green beans I need those little skinny ones cooked with *bacon & onion,* in chicken broth.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2014)

Kayelle, you stirred my attention.  While I was out getting my two gas bottles filled, I stopped to look at veggie baskets for my grill.  I'll have to plan a roasted veggie dish or two.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Kayelle, you stirred my attention.  While I was out getting my two gas bottles filled, I stopped to look at veggie baskets for my grill.  I'll have to plan a roasted veggie dish or two.



Woo Hoo Andy. You'll be glad to have one. I hope it's nice and sturdy like the one in my picture. I've used it for over 10 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yup, this is without a doubt the best way with asparagus! Those cold leftovers are wonderful on top of a dinner green salad the next day *if* they don't all disappear before then.
> 
> I also did some pickled asparagus a while back.




Save a few of those leftover stalks for this!

I'll have a couple slices of bacon on mine please! 

Closet Cooking: Asparagus Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Woo Hoo Andy. You'll be glad to have one. I hope it's nice and sturdy like the one in my picture. I've used it for over 10 years and it's still going strong.



Weber makes a stainless steel one for $20.  I need to shop some more.


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Woo Hoo Andy. You'll be glad to have one. I hope it's nice and sturdy like the one in my picture. I've used it for over 10 years and it's still going strong.


 
I hope it's a nice sturdy one like in *MY* picture 
I decided on mine because it is mesh and not perforated, so more veggie is exposed. And because of the handle. It makes it nice for flipping and shaking the veggies when the marinade drips onto the flames


----------



## CraigC (May 5, 2014)

The thing I don't like about grill baskets is the lack of contact with the grates. The basket never allows grill marks. For vegis like asparagus I prefer making "rafts" using skewers. You can use this method for sliced summer squash and eggplant etc. For vegis like onions and fennel, I like to slice them while whole and use tooth pics to hold the sections together.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I hope it's a nice sturdy one like in *MY* picture
> I decided on mine because it is mesh and not perforated, so more veggie is exposed. And because of the handle. It makes it nice for flipping and shaking the veggies when the marinade drips onto the flames



I saw mesh ones at the store also and thought that would be better.  It was a three-pack of different shapes.


----------



## roadfix (May 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> This is mine.......Grilled Marinated Veggies.
> 
> I could eat them every day, and they are wonderful cold with your lunch.
> 
> You'll need a large sturdy grilling basket. You can find them at any home goods store like Target, etc. They are wonderful, so get one.



That's exactly what I do.


----------



## roadfix (May 5, 2014)

I use both the mesh and perforated baskets.  They both work well for me.  I like the long handle on the mesh though, makes shaking the basket easier.

As for grill marks, I do larger slices of vegis (less tedious) directly on the grate.  And I do like grill marks.


----------



## taxlady (May 5, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I've had the whole new world opened, but sometimes I simply steam my veggies. I love the taste of steamed asparagus with nothing on it, not even a pinch of salt or melted butter. Green beans I need a little something, but not asparagus.


My favourite way to eat broccoli is lightly steamed. That's it; that's all. No butter or anything.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2014)

I do a lot of cooking on my gas grill with the lid closed.  Seems like a long handled basket would get in the way of that.


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2014)

Broccoli is another one, CW.

You're right, Andy. The long handle does get in the way. You either have to spin it so it is over your other food and within the grill, in which case you will need to use an oven mitt like the other basket... or lower the lid on it. In that case the lid does not completely close and the basket lifts somewhat as it tilts. I haven't found either to be a problem, but I did come close to cutting a notch in my other grill that I had.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 5, 2014)

One veggie I want to try Soon is grilled baby tomatoes.  Toss in a little oil and into the grill basket and roll ' em around until they start to caramelize and get blisters.  Remove before they pop so the juices don't escape.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2014)

pacanis said:


> *I hope it's a nice sturdy one like in MY picture *
> I decided on mine because it is mesh and not perforated, so more veggie is exposed. And because of the handle. It makes it nice for flipping and shaking the veggies when the marinade drips onto the flames



Never noticed until now how un-sturdy yours looks Pac...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 5, 2014)

I wish they (whoever "they" are) would make a grill basket with an attachable/ removable Sturdy Handle.  Insert,  give it a Twist and Go.

Not because of any special reason.  My oven mitts get singe marks which is not the same as Grill Marks even though they appear similar.  

My first grill "basket" was more like a cookie sheet, flat, perforated holes about the size of paper punch holes, with one ridge on the side for grabbing I guess.  Maybe 10 X 12 inches.  Cute as a button  and it fit on the grill fine.    Well I knew to be careful about round things rolling off, but who knew cut veggies suddenly found themselves related to jumping beans.   The current pan I use is more Wok shaped, perforated holes.  I think I would like something with a little flatter bottom that allows a wider heat dispersion and gives more direct and even heat contact.  Maybe I need to allow the pan to pre-heat more before adding the veggies.  That would be too easy.


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2014)

I wish "they" would make a removeable handle, also, Whiska. They do on other things. That would be too perfect.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2014)

Speaking "they" (whoever "they" are), when I was involved in dog rescue, in the early days we could only help the next dog using the donation received from the last dog. We had all the dogs vetted and, even with a generous discount, this usually was about $400. I remember speaking with one applicant who wanted to adopt a Newfoundland about the adoption donation and what it covered and how much it was. Her response was, "oh, I thought they paid for that." I always wondered who she thought "they" were? That particular dog involved a roundtrip to Montreal (on a very hot and humid day in July), treatment for a bladder infection, complications following her spay, and a few other things. I was out-of-pocket about $200 on top of the money we had available for her. I realized that I was "they." Needless to say, she didn't get approved to adopt the dog...


----------



## pacanis (May 6, 2014)

They gets around.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2014)

Steamed broc is great with either nutritional yeast sprinkled on top OR a drizzle of umeboshi vinegar. I love umeboshi vinegar...


----------



## Kayelle (May 6, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Steamed broc is great with either nutritional yeast sprinkled on top OR a drizzle of umeboshi vinegar. I love umeboshi vinegar...



Hmmm, Salty, Sour, and Fruity: Umeboshi Vinegar Ingredient Spotlight | The Kitchn

That's news to me. It sounds great!!!


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2014)

I just saw this veggie grilling basket that thought I'd tag onto this thread. It's much like mine, only better (stainless steel). Can't go wrong with a great price, and free shipping.

CHEFS Barbeque Grilling Tray | CHEFScatalog.com


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I just saw this veggie grilling basket that thought I'd tag onto this thread. It's much like mine, only better (stainless steel). Can't go wrong with a great price, and free shipping.
> 
> CHEFS Barbeque Grilling Tray | CHEFScatalog.com



Chef" catalog has some very nice, if pricey cooking tools, from pans, to knives, to bottle openers.  I've purchased several items from the catalog, and have been impressed with the quality of each item.  Can't afford to purchase much though.  I have to save for things like the giant lasagna pan.  Actually, the most expensive items were purchased by DW for me, as Christmas gifts.  Where she was able to save the money for them is a mystery that I may not want the answer to.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chiklitmanfan (May 27, 2014)

Great posts and pics!  Grilling veggies over the outdoor grill with a grilling basket is one of the more flavorful and healthful way to prepare your veggies.

I make char-grilled fajitas (recipe forthcoming) and put the following vegetables into a grilling basket: Corn, green/red bell peppers, diagonally sliced zucchini, yellow squash, onions, and occasionally mushrooms.  I only use 3-4 simple ingredients: Lemon juice, chili powder, garlic salt and olive oil.  I let'em marinate all day in a tightly lidded container before cooking.  I grill the veggies over very high heat as lightly scorching the veggies does something really special to the flavor and texture.


----------



## Addie (May 27, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chef" catalog has some very nice, if pricey cooking tools, from pans, to knives, to bottle openers.  I've purchased several items from the catalog, and have been impressed with the quality of each item.  Can't afford to purchase much though.  I have to save for things like the giant lasagna pan.  Actually, the most expensive items were purchased by DW for me, as Christmas gifts.  Where she was able to save the money for them is a mystery that I may not want the answer to.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Some questions are best left unanswered. 

Chefs Catalog has some great stuff. It is the first place I go to for any needed item. (Also my wish list.) My daughter has that giant lasagna pan. You can feed an army with that. But it has held up over the years and still looks like new. The problem is storage. Although all your other pans can fit in it. So worth the money. So start dropping hints now. It will take DW that long to save for it. 

If you gave a wife a present like that, she would be insulted. But for a cooking male fool, it is a piece of heaven.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 27, 2014)

Addie said:


> Some questions are best left unanswered.
> 
> Chefs Catalog has some great stuff. It is the first place I go to for any needed item. (Also my wish list.) My daughter has that giant lasagna pan. You can feed an army with that. But it has held up over the years and still looks like new. The problem is storage. Although all your other pans can fit in it. So worth the money. So start dropping hints now. It will take DW that long to save for it.
> 
> If you gave a wife a present like that, she would be insulted. But for a cooking male fool, it is a piece of heaven.



She bought me that pan several years back.  Then she got me a crazy good chef's knife, and then had it lazer-engraved with my name on it.  She knows how to pick presents. 

Now that she's beading like a crazy woman, I have been able to get her better, more useful gifts.  That's a good thing.  Oh, I imagine that the new TV's, and VCR's, and DVD recorders/players were all very appreciated over the years, as that's what she did, all the time.  I'm happy that she's found something that she can do.  And she's very good at.

At one craft show, there were several vendors attending over a three day period.  No sales were made, except by DW.  She sold $300 worth of her work.  Everyone else wondered why she got all the sales.  I didn't wonder.  I know what kind of talent she has.  She just had to be coaxed into using it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2015)

Thought I'd bump up this old thread when I found this recipe. Ohhhh how I love grilled veggies, and I can't wait to try this one with my new Bangkok Blend seasoning from Penzey's.

Grilled Edamame at A Taste of Thai


----------



## Selkie (May 28, 2015)

Sprinkled with a light coating of EVOO and then oven roasted at 350F. I may give carrots, turnips and other root veggies a 30 minute head start but I then add all of the rest of whatever I have available:
Onions, squash of all varieties, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, broccoli, celery, asperigus, potato and large mushrooms.
Items I won't add are peppers of any kind. It's simply a personal taste and choice.


----------



## creative (May 28, 2015)

A great way to make *raw beetroot *tasty (and even more healthy than it already is too) is to grate the chilled and peeled beetroot into a salad bowl.  Add lemon juice (and oil if liked) to taste with crushed garlic.  Rechill for about an hour before eating.

This salad is not just delicious by purifies the blood (both the beetroot and the garlic whilst the lemon is an anti inflammatory in action).

Another way is to _roast the raw beetroot_, e.g. in chunks alongside roasting other root veg.  It enhances the flavour of the beetroot.


----------



## RPCookin (May 28, 2015)

creative said:


> A great way to make *raw beetroot *tasty (and even more healthy than it already is too) is to grate the chilled and peeled beetroot into a salad bowl.  Add lemon juice (and oil if liked) to taste with crushed garlic.  Rechill for about an hour before eating.
> 
> This salad is not just delicious by purifies the blood (both the beetroot and the garlic whilst the lemon is an anti inflammatory in action).
> 
> Another way is to _roast the raw beetroot_, e.g. in chunks alongside roasting other root veg.  It enhances the flavour of the beetroot.



Or in the US, it's just beets (the root is assumed).  At least I think that's what you're talking about.

Tonight we had brussels sprouts.  My wife does them by sautéing them in olive oil and aged balsamic vinegar (there may be something else there, but that's the main thing.  Anyway they are very good.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 19, 2015)

This time of year is wonderful for oven roasting or grilling fresh produce.  My favorite are oven roasted tomatoes that I then puree into sauce.  All you need are tomatoes, olive oil, salt and pepper. The flavor is amazing!


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2015)

Raw or steamed. I am not turning on the oven in 90+ temps.


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 20, 2015)

We have about 8 small heirloom varieties of tomatoes in the garden. This time of year there are hundreds.
My method is to wash them all (about a hundred at a time and they are all small varieties) in a quick bath of cold water with a squeeze of fresh lemon juice then a quick rinse.
I pick off the little green stem pieces attached to the tomatoes BUT I leave a dozen or so stems attached. There is a TON of tomato flavor in theses little pieces of stem.
I dump the whole lot uncut into a large heavy bottomed stock pot. I add no water at all. I add about 2 T's of brown sugar and 2 T's of white wine vinegar. 
1 T of dried chili flakes and a pinch of Kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.
I simmer the tomatoes very low and slow for a couple of hours.
Then I put the tomatoes through a fine sieve to remove all the seeds and skins both of which lend a bitter note.
Depending on the consistency I may or may not further reduce the now sauce. Then into the fridge overnight to cool then into Ziploc freezer bags which are carefully laid flat one on the other in the freezer. The next day when they have all frozen solid I arrange the Ziplocks in the freezer like books on a self. I do this a few times as the tomatoes ripen. I end up with what I can turn into an excellent ketchup or pasta sauce or whatever recipe calls for a tomato sauce. 
Note I do not add basil. Sometimes I don't want the basil flavor. And it's always better to add fresh basil after heating up the tomato sauce.


----------

